# kennels/breeders



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

does anyone know of any good breeders ? 
I want to start doing research of bloodline I like together , what look I would like to go for . So I want to look at as many breeders as possible .. any style bullly breeder you can think of , please give me a good list lol I really want to look at alot before I make my ultimate decision .


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this thread has been made before.. search


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup search button works good, but for getting to know breeders and seeing different classes of bullys going to shows is the best option talk to the breeders face to face.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry , please delete this thread I didnt know


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32595-american-bully-kennels.html


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Steph and Manny have some of the cleanest and correct bullies out, and their titles prove it 8^) just make sure u do ur research and if ur gonna pay 3k for a dog take 120 to take a flight out to c the dog in person.


----------

